# show us your motorcycles



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I used to ride when I lived in Montreal and Ottawa, that was quite a while ago. I still think about getting another bike, but in the last couple of years I have given up on the idea. I finally realized that I like my life too much to risk it. What I mean is, I have a great career as an artist (painter), I love to play music and lots of tennis. A spill on a motorcycle could ruin all that. Even just a little fender bender for a car could be a life wrecker on a bike. I did have a couple of crashes when I was young and was lucky to get off relatively easy on both occasions. Don't mean to spook anyone who rides, that's just me. 

That said, I love them bikes and still like to gawk at them and feel that vibe. Also, where I live, the riding season is much longer and the roads are more fun to ride so I had to really talk myself out of it,... Ironically I don't see nearly as many bikes out west as down east. Mostly big trucks instead. 

Oh well. Lets see what you got!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wrestled with the same thing. Last year I was so close to pulling the trigger on a bike a couple years ago. Its been a long time since I've been on one. I started riding back in the mid 70's. I took a bike out for a ride that I was thinking of buying a few years ago and it seemed like there were so many more cars on the road then when I rode. I was very nervous. Either that or I just don't feel as invincible as when I was young. Finally last year I resigned my self to the fact maybe its something I should not do. With the amount of traffic and the way drivers have gotten so much more aggressive I think you have to be so much more aware and sharper than many years ago and that isn't something that gets better with age.
But I do love bikes as well.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

yup, I hear ya guitarman, maybe its just my age... My older brother is still big into bikes, I think he has 4 or 5 right now. I should ask him if he has some pics.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;40U-83c3Q3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40U-83c3Q3s[/video]
Just a quick vid of what we have at the moment, here. 1981 Harley FXS (a work in progress), a 2000 Harley Electraglide, the wife's 2005 Harley Deluxe and the grand daughters little go fast. That little red go fast moves my 230+ lbs at about 10 to 15 mph on the street. Not too sure where you are right now blues but I know a lot of riders from B.C.. That was home until 10 years ago. A lot of nice, curvy, hilly roads there. These flatlands with their flat, straight roads got old real fast. 
As far as age goes.....going by pics my sister has, I was under two for my first rides, the older bro who's 3 years older than me and still rides, was probably the same age. The younger bro was about 6 months old. I've been riding a long time. I'm 65. The wife is 60....she started riding when she was 12 and finally got her license 12 years ago 'cause she got tired of packing and driving the chase truck. Most of the people we know ride. Most of them are in the 50 to 70 age bracket. Most ride Harleys. Most ride come hell or high water. So far this year I've put about 100 miles on the Glide and the FX. The older bro lives on the Sunshine coast so his Yama has more miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

cool hearing chantilly lace in the background.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i haven'tr had on in a decade almost. i miss it alot. here is the last 2 of them











but if i could have whatever i wanted it would be just like this


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> cool hearing chantilly lace in the background.


I had 50's on 5 on satellite radio. By the time the song was finished I wanted a bacon cheeseburger with fries and gravy and a chocolate shake.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

that's awesome Electraglide, now I understand your moniker. I live in the southern interior of BC, great riding area for sure, and a long season.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> that's awesome Electraglide, now I understand your moniker. I live in the southern interior of BC, great riding area for sure, and a long season.


Southern Interior.....we're talking Pentiction and places south? Before I moved here I lived in Summerland for 4 years. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/76 shovel_zpsd7zmvsps.jpg
This was my bike there. Rode it from 1993 to 2009.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i haven'tr had on in a decade almost. i miss it alot. here is the last 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Triumph?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm probably alone on this one with a sporty-ish bike


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> I'm probably alone on this one with a sporty-ish bike


WOW...that is one VERY cool looking bike.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

greco said:


> WOW...that is one VERY cool looking bike.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


thanks.

i get to take it to the track in a few weeks for race school. should be a blast.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Is that the Triumph?


the rocket III is a cool bike, but that's not it. that's the honda valkyrie interstate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

blam said:


> I'm probably alone on this one with a sporty-ish bike


Nice Duc. Nothing wrong with a sporty-ish bike
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/KLR_zpsx8f9qeow.jpg My son with his KLR on one of his trips. His other bike is a '78 Honda 185 Twinstar that we sold him. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Meow_zpsybfdtsjn.jpg This is the adoptive on her bike.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

1973







My Mom in 1954 on Dads' Puch
North Italian/Austrian border


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My 1981 superglide










I've been riding since 1972 ish

I've had many many bikes , worked at a dealership for years as a tech , I've owned and built sport bikes , british bikes and a slew of Harley's. I used to have several in the garage to pick from , now I'm down to this one .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sadly, this is all I have left .............. but it's a real hoot to ride!







and my grandsons's just about the right size for it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nothing to apologize for there, Blam. I love Duc's - and no fairing to hide that V2. Nice! They sound as good as they look.

I gave it up when I moved from AB. Insurance too much, drivers too crazy. I realized I needed to pedal my arse more so I got more into that (the two did conflict on occasion). 

What I'm really curious about is that other red thing in the pic above, allthumbs. From the cut of the door, I'm kinda guessing MGA or TR3 kinda thing? But the curve of the front of the fender doesn't look right. What is it?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> I gave it up when I moved from AB. Insurance too much, drivers too crazy.


no kidding.... I pay about 1/2 the insurance as what my friends pay over there in Vancouver for a bigger and more expensive bike. you guys have great roads for bikes though if you ride out of the city.

I'm hoping to tow mine down in the fall and hit up the cocahalla(sp?) on the ducati.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Nothing to apologize for there, Blam. I love Duc's - and no fairing to hide that V2. Nice! They sound as good as they look.
> 
> I gave it up when I moved from AB. Insurance too much, drivers too crazy. I realized I needed to pedal my arse more so I got more into that (the two did conflict on occasion).
> 
> What I'm really curious about is that other red thing in the pic above, allthumbs. From the cut of the door, I'm kinda guessing MGA or TR3 kinda thing? But the curve of the front of the fender doesn't look right. What is it?


My brother's TR3. He's got all the cool stuff these days: 58' TR3, 66 MOG, 68' Triumph Bonneville, not to mention our dad's 53' Ariel 500 Twin..... and a 6-bay mechanic's dream garage to house it all:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

blam said:


> no kidding.... I pay about 1/2 the insurance as what my friends pay over there in Vancouver for a bigger and more expensive bike. you guys have great roads for bikes though if you ride out of the city.
> 
> I'm hoping to tow mine down in the fall and hit up the cocahalla(sp?) on the ducati.


I used to get up early Sunday (often after an F1 race) and take a couples trips up and down Seymour. Once up and down to check for black and white cars. And then rip and down like crazy. And then home in less than an hour. 

And don't try to spell the coq. It's worse than spelling Saksachtewen.......that province between AB and MB. "Easy to draw, hard to spell".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't have the ankle to ride something with a tall seat height (like sport bikes do) anymore. but since you posted a ducati, i am compelled to say this:

ducati created what is to me, the most beautiful bike i have ever seen or heard, out of all of them i have ever experienced. this bike is art in many different forms. i wish i could ride one just for one day.











https://youtu.be/i8yue1fb2xs


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

1979 Goldwing, pic is about 5yrs old. I'd still have it today except the case kept cracking between engine and tranny and I'd had it welded a few times. Oil and coolant equals milkshake. Getting a good used motor was near impossible, so for now I'm saving up pennies for another ride.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sadly, this is all I have left .............. but it's a real hoot to ride!
> View attachment 13154
> 
> and my grandsons's just about the right size for it.


Nice little Yama....and your grandson is about the right age to start riding. Ummmmm, curious people might like to know what's hiding in the clutter behind the bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Nothing to apologize for there, Blam. I love Duc's - and no fairing to hide that V2. Nice! They sound as good as they look.
> 
> I gave it up when I moved from AB. Insurance too much, drivers too crazy. I realized I needed to pedal my arse more so I got more into that (the two did conflict on occasion).
> 
> What I'm really curious about is that other red thing in the pic above, allthumbs. From the cut of the door, I'm kinda guessing MGA or TR3 kinda thing? But the curve of the front of the fender doesn't look right. What is it?


I was thinking maybe Healy.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't have the ankle to ride something with a tall seat height (like sport bikes do) anymore. but since you posted a ducati, i am compelled to say this:
> 
> ducati created what is to me, the most beautiful bike i have ever seen or heard, out of all of them i have ever experienced. this bike is art in many different forms. i wish i could ride one just for one day.
> 
> https://youtu.be/i8yue1fb2xs


you can live vicariously through me. my buddy just picked up an 1199.....hopefully he'll let me take it for a rip this summer.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

ed2000;.....
[ATTACH said:


> 13153[/ATTACH]
> My Mom in 1954 on Dads' Puch
> North Italian/Austrian border


My Dad would take me on rides and believed in safety. He wore a leather helmet and, when I sat on the tank, I would wear his goggles. This was during the early 1950's in Germany.
They were really against me getting a bike during the 1970's here in Toronto. It wasn't too bad back then but no way will I get back on a bike in the GTA now. If I were to get a bike it would be a mid 70's Yamaha XS 650.

I heard a Toronto radio commentator refer to motorcycle riders as 'organ donors'. Not funny but the previous weekend, when the weather was semi mild, there were a few serious car/bike collisions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

I started late (22yrs old. I don't count dirt bikes). First bike I bought was a 500 Shadow.
Stepped up to a 750 then a 1100 (also Shadow). My wife rode Virago. Here's my last one
before my knee gave out. '82 1100 Goldwing Interstate.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

My ride


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> My ride


Nice looking bike.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you. I'm quite fond of it.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

I am too new to guitars to do much more on the forum than read and learn, but this thread covers my main passion and spring has sprung... so here is my touring machine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This may be one motorcycle you would prefer to stay off of.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Must watch/ID/2663108322/

[video=youtube;oBXdQRTeEtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBXdQRTeEtY[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't have the ankle to ride something with a tall seat height (like sport bikes do) anymore. but since you posted a ducati, i am compelled to say this:
> 
> ducati created what is to me, the most beautiful bike i have ever seen or heard, out of all of them i have ever experienced. this bike is art in many different forms. i wish i could ride one just for one day.
> 
> ...


I used to love and plan to own, a Ducati sportbike.....that is, until I actually sat on one at a bike show. The love affair was over. It just didn't feel like it was meant for a guy with my build (6ft, 200lbs)...more designed for the proverbial 5'7 150lb bike racer.
OTOH, the Triumph TT felt awesome and looked great.
Didn't buy that one either though, lol...got into motocross instead!


but after having a kid, needed something we could share, so these days, this is more my style:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Diablo said:


> It just didn't feel like it was meant for a guy with my build (6ft, 200lbs)...more designed for the proverbial 5'7 150lb bike racer.


I am 5-6" 165 lbs and the Ducati superbikes make me feel like a midget. you need a massive inseam to mount these bikes as they're one of the tallest super-bikes on the market. I have to use the pegs as a footstool just to get my leg over it.

they are crazy uncomfortable as well. the seat offers very little in the way of cushion and ass support....but that's the price you pay to roll around on a piece of art.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> I am 5-6" 165 lbs and the Ducati superbikes make me feel like a midget. you need a massive inseam to mount these bikes as they're one of the tallest super-bikes on the market. I have to use the pegs as a footstool just to get my leg over it.
> 
> they are crazy uncomfortable as well. the seat offers very little in the way of cushion and ass support....but that's the price you pay to roll around on a piece of art.


then maybe theyre designed for someone with my height and your weight, lol
But I haven't been that weight since I was 16, so I'll never know


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lakota said:


> I am too new to guitars to do much more on the forum than read and learn, but this thread covers my main passion and spring has sprung... so here is my touring machine.


Some would say a Sporty is a girls bike. My '76 Ironhead was no girls bike. I would hazard a guess that the pic might have been taken somewhere around Kamloops in B.C.. You really don't need a gps, you just point the front wheel and go.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

blam said:


> I am 5-6" 165 lbs and the Ducati superbikes make me feel like a midget. you need a massive inseam to mount these bikes as they're one of the tallest super-bikes on the market. I have to use the pegs as a footstool just to get my leg over it.
> 
> they are crazy uncomfortable as well. the seat offers very little in the way of cushion and ass support....but that's the price you pay to roll around on a piece of art.


Last year I tried a bike like yours at the bike show. I'm about 6'3" and around 230 lbs....it seemed to fit ok except there are no forward controls, the seat height is too high for my style of riding and I have never gotten used to the dog humping a football riding position. After about 2 minutes my back was screaming.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Some would say a Sporty is a girls bike. My '76 Ironhead was no girls bike. I would hazard a guess that the pic might have been taken somewhere around Kamloops in B.C.. You really don't need a gps, you just point the front wheel and go.


Pic taken on I94W in North Dakota a ways before Montana border.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just got back from about 10 miles of wind, rain, thunder, lightning, hail, snow and a religious 'Holy Sh*t" slushy wet hail on sand corner at about 50 mph. About the only gods I didn't pray to were Hodur and Ullr.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Just got back from about 10 miles of wind, rain, thunder, lightning, hail, snow and a religious 'Holy Sh*t" slushy wet hail on sand corner at about 50 mph. About the only gods I didn't pray to were Hodur and Ullr.


Yup, that's why I don't ride anymore. Not good at praying fast.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> Yup, that's why I don't ride anymore. Not good at praying fast.


Makes it all the more interesting. Especially when you believe in a lot of gods.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

AFter 40 years of not riding, I decided to do it again. Here's my Kawasaki Vulcan S ABS


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Chito...Beautiful looking bike! 

Please BE CAREFUL out there!!

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> @Chito...Beautiful looking bike!
> 
> Please BE CAREFUL out there!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I"m still trying to get comfortable with it. I'm also taking a motorcycle course in August where I could get my M2. Together with my wife's constant reminders (she used to be a motorcycle riding instructor) I should be fine.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

CVO Pic...

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/J-75/Public/IMG_5372_zpsl9yhjaql.jpg


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

here's what i drive. I don't even ride offroad, but living in Quebec, our roads are pretty much like trails. I have 20 stop signs from my house to work. This bike is an awesome commuter. Plus, it will cruise at 120 no problem.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Chito said:


> AFter 40 years of not riding, I decided to do it again. Here's my Kawasaki Vulcan S ABS


Chito, that is beautiful! I love that. If I were getting on a bike again, like you after over 3 decades, it would be something like that. enjoy!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> here's what i drive. I don't even ride offroad, but living in Quebec, our roads are pretty much like trails. I have 20 stop signs from my house to work. This bike is an awesome commuter. Plus, it will cruise at 120 no problem.


I've done some trail riding in the past and this looks like a super fun ride. What size is the engine and is it a two stroke or four?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

The 'outdoor' bike.
*2004 Harley-Davidson Buell XB9R* (re-mapped, upgraded intakes, Hawk exhaust)




The 'indoor' bike.
*'84 early Evo Harley-Davidson mutt.* (Jim's guts, BDL 3" open primary, S&S cases/cam/Super E, 6 spd. Ultima, 50hp dual shot NX, Sumax push rod covers, Springer head lite, and an original '73 Warbird tail lite, Avon Venoms)



Well over 1000 hours hand polishing. Not much chrome on it.



Made the motor mount. Devil's in the details. Butchered the key.



 I put that chit on everything!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for tuning forks on my tank .
View media item 302


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Roll yer own cafe racer built from a '72 CB350. Sold it a few years ago and am bike-less since then, but it was fun to ride. Basically, a 200 lb, 38 bhp wheelie machine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> I used to ride when I lived in Montreal and Ottawa, that was quite a while ago. I still think about getting another bike, but in the last couple of years I have given up on the idea. I finally realized that I like my life too much to risk it. What I mean is, I have a great career as an artist (painter), I love to play music and lots of tennis. A spill on a motorcycle could ruin all that. Even just a little fender bender for a car could be a life wrecker on a bike. I did have a couple of crashes when I was young and was lucky to get off relatively easy on both occasions. Don't mean to spook anyone who rides, that's just me.
> 
> That said, I love them bikes and still like to gawk at them and feel that vibe. Also, where I live, the riding season is much longer and the roads are more fun to ride so I had to really talk myself out of it,... Ironically I don't see nearly as many bikes out west as down east. Mostly big trucks instead.
> 
> Oh well. Lets see what you got!


Copperhead Rd. down the hill to the flat and then to Duck. Turn right on 97 and hit the twist past the lake, pause at the Falkland bar for a couple of minutes then down to the lakes....Kal etc. My country bluesmostly. Home. Can't really stand these flat, straight roads here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> The 'outdoor' bike.
> *2004 Harley-Davidson Buell XB9R* (re-mapped, upgraded intakes, Hawk exhaust)
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up a Super B at the swap meet last weekend with a throttle cable that I hope will be long enough for the bars. 4" risers and 16" apes. 5 1/2 Fat Bobs. Was looking for a wide-glide front end but I missed the only good one left by about 10' so the '81 will still have the super-glide forks this year. 
Buells are fine but my back would be going "What the hell" after about 1/2 hr or so. Your '84 looks good, so does the t-shirt. 
The grand daughters are here so it'll be riding time tomorrow since they helped clean the back yard today.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

B's are nice. What size is your motor? One of the things that keeps me from punching out my cases is not wanting to have to polish another carb.

The PUB, in Falkland was my mecca. First place I headed when I got the chop on the road. I drove by that porch a bazillion times, in a 5 ton '_Rocket Ship_', wishing I had a bike in the lot. I finally got my cheeseburger, a cold one, and a friendly waitress, while I eye-balled my handy work -- my life was complete. 

I went looking for a sport bike, wasn't feeling international offerings, and googled "Buell". There were only a half dozen for sale in Canada. My neighbour, 4 doors down, had one of the few for sale. Didn't know him, and didn't know he had a XB9R stored in his garage. Seemed like it was supposed to be. I walked over, in my slippers, and ponied up. Nimble, quick, and unique for Harley -- but yes -- not super comfortable. 

Safe travels, and enjoy your grand kids. Those rides can't be beat. 

_Funny thing tho_, I don't get asked for rides much ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> B's are nice. What size is your motor? One of the things that keeps me from punching out my cases is not wanting to have to polish another carb.
> 
> The PUB, in Falkland was my mecca. First place I headed when I got the chop on the road. I drove by that porch a bazillion times, in a 5 ton '_Rocket Ship_', wishing I had a bike in the lot. I finally got my cheeseburger, a cold one, and a friendly waitress, while I eye-balled my handy work -- my life was complete.
> 
> ...


As far as your rear fender goes, I once knew a girl..... . May 24th, Falkland Pub, to quote a David Allen Coe song, 'where cowboys look at bikers who are looking at the hippies etc....' That and the Boogie Bash when it was at 8 Mile....Nice ride from one to the other. It used to get quite cozy at times. Bikes 4 and 5 deep and lining both sides of the hiway. I take it you could be familiar with Slacks, The Plazoo, the Natnl and a few other places in the area. 
The '81 was/is a more or less stock FXS. 80 cube tho it would be nice if it was a 74. Have to change it from electronic to points and condenser. Not too sure if I'm going to re-jet the B or not.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

My stock 1976 CB500T with almost original everything. Had plans to convert it into a café racer, but it's just too sweet as is. Apart from some chrome pitting in places, you'd have no clue it's 40 years old. 



















...and now that Spring is officially here, insurance season can't be too far behind.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

davewrites, that bike is in stellar shape!! good job on maintaining that badboy.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

One of mine, a KTM 990 that sees quite a bit of the country.










DW


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> ... I take it you could be familiar with Slacks, The Plazoo, the Natnl and a few other places in the area.


Slacks? Where '_Spooner_' holds court, in the 'loops -- across the Ave. from the Plazoo?

I stick to myself, and I've never been to any of the BC runs, or rallies. I do like the wind tho.

Oh, and that 'interesting' eagle's an original '73 J-R Components Warbird taillight. (In the Hinchcliffe post.)


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> One of mine, a KTM 990 that sees quite a bit of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another KTM owner on the forum! 
Here's my 2012 KTM SMT990


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Slacks? Where '_Spooner_' holds court, in the 'loops -- across the Ave. from the Plazoo?
> 
> I stick to myself, and I've never been to any of the BC runs, or rallies. I do like the wind tho.
> 
> Oh, and that 'interesting' eagle's an original '73 J-R Components Warbird taillight. (In the Hinchcliffe post.)


Slacks.....aka Slack Alice's, the other end of the valley in Penticton. Some of the places are no longer there like the National in Vernon. If it's the Spooner I'm thinking of he'd know Slacks.

This was the '77.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My '69 Norton Fastback

Tickle the Amals and hope like hell it didn't catch on fire. Like old Triumphs and BSAs it had a bit of a tendency to kick back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

I knew that I had this pic around somewhere.
'88 1100 Honda Shadow.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

A rainy day on the Oregon coast last fall. I think the blur on the seat is possibly from a drop of water on the camera lens, possibly my phone but I don't recall exactly. Fortunately, I have very good wet weather riding apparel and the rain did not ruin my day.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice K12, I had two of them back in the day. I think this was Seneca Rocks WV










DW


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

What is that brassy coloured cylinder hose-clamped to the sub-frame?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Shock reservoir, isn't it? Aftermarket shock perhaps?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm thinking it must be aftermarket.
I know there's an oil reservoir on my bike and it's in that approximate location but it doesn't look like that.
Something doesn't look stock there. I can't put my finger on exactly what.
Might be the hose clamps? I dunno.
I'll take another look at mine later today.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got quite a bit of aftermarket stuff on mine.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I remember Slack Alice's.
I spent the winter in Penticton the year of 81/82 (I think).
We were there to build the Delta Hotel.
Looks like it's now called Penticton Lakeside.
Alice's was our after-work watering hole.
The thing I remember most about Penticton that winter is the restaurants.
They all closed around 6:30.
The whole town just rolled up the sidewalks after supper.
The only thing still open was a few pubs.
If you wanted supper you had to do that as soon as you got off work or you went hungry.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> What is that brassy coloured cylinder hose-clamped to the sub-frame?





High/Deaf said:


> Shock reservoir, isn't it? Aftermarket shock perhaps?


Yep. I believe it's an Ohlins unit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> I remember Slack Alice's.
> I spent the winter in Penticton the year of 81/82 (I think).
> We were there to build the Delta Hotel.
> Looks like it's now called Penticton Lakeside.
> ...


If I remember correctly I think there were a couple of Chinese food places close to Slacks at that time....usually opened later than 6:30 and the A&W down by Skaha lake but back then it was a summertime tourist town. Depending where you stayed it wasn't that far a walk to Slacks.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> My '69 Norton Fastback
> 
> Tickle the Amals and hope like hell it didn't catch on fire. Like old Triumphs and BSAs it had a bit of a tendency to kick back.


That Norton look's badass...I'll bet it was a ton of fun.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mario said:


> That Norton look's badass...I'll bet it was a ton of fun.


It was, held the road and was good on gravel too. Did have a bad habit of kicking back. Blew my knee out. Was a bitch to work on too.....made half the tools I still have for Brit. bikes. Sold it when I split with my ex and thinned down to 1 bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What happens after the bike eats the rear piston coming back from the first Merrit Mtn. Music Fest.

You rebuild. I still have the single seat from this bike.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

.
My Wife gifted me the only motocycle I own now.

Mr Glide: Is that an expensive and costly repair job to re and re the rear piston?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> View attachment 20056
> .
> My Wife gifted me the only motocycle I own now.
> 
> Mr Glide: Is that an expensive and costly repair job to re and re the rear piston?


That depends. At todays costs, if you had everything done in a shop, I'd say maybe. With a shop rate of $100/hr you'd probably be looking at around $1500 by the time everything is done on that bike. If you do your own work and know people who can do things like re-boreing the cylinders then it's not that bad. If memory serves me rightly it took me about 8 hrs......that includes flushing the lower a few times. In today's money the job would have cost me $300, that includes beer.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Long ago in a world far, far away.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

To Kerry Brown..1976 XS 650?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes it was. Bought it brand new. I traded in a 1972 Yamaha 650.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kerry...is that a 73-75 Maverick in the background?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Kerry...is that a 73-75 Maverick in the background?


Yes it is. The picture was taken in 1976 at my parents house. I was away in Europe when my father bought the car. It was a POS that I would have argued against had I been home. It had the fake wood cladding, the whole shebang. The motorcycle was probably about a month old in the picture. I had sold my 72 Yamaha before backpacking through Europe and North Africa. Bought the 76 shortly after getting home. Logging paid really well back then


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Yes it is. The picture was taken in 1976 at my parents house. I was away in Europe when my father bought the car. It was a POS that I would have argued against had I been home. It had the fake wood cladding, the whole shebang. The motorcycle was probably about a month old in the picture. I had sold my 72 Yamaha before backpacking through Europe and North Africa. Bought the 76 shortly after getting home. Logging paid really well back then


Anything IWA related paid good back then. Except tree planting. A nickel a tree back then. The area around Squamish goes up and down a lot. Working for the ministry growing trees paid better.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Anything IWA related paid good back then. Except tree planting. A nickel a tree back then. The area around Squamish goes up and down a lot. Working for the ministry growing trees paid better.


I worked on one tree planting contract on the west coast of Vancouver Island for 25 cents a tree. Conditions were pretty bad but it was easy to make $250 a day which was big money back then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> I worked on one tree planting contract on the west coast of Vancouver Island for 25 cents a tree. Conditions were pretty bad but it was easy to make $250 a day which was big money back then.


25 cents a tree was good money in the late 1990s and early 2000s. Mid 70's it was almost unheard of unless you worked for Mac Blo or Weyrhauser.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm at the folks and see a couple of bike pics on my dad's computer, so here they are. One's a yamaha and the other's a harley. That's about all I know. That and that these are old pics. Yamaha is gone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My dad found me on the computer, and guided me to better photos.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

He prefers his company vehicle, ha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Warmest and dryest winter and spring for years they say.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bought a new one a couple of weeks ago , 2016 Low Rider S , 110 cubic inch , sport suspension , it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gearhead88 said:


> Bought a new one a couple of weeks ago , 2016 Low Rider S , 110 cubic inch , sport suspension , it's a lot of fun.


Just a little newer than my Low Rider but nice. Except maybe for the wheels.....not a big fan of alloys after one broke on me.
And you gotta figure.....the long week end is over, it's drying out and getting warmer and the price of gas has dropped.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrat's on the sweet new ride Gearhead88!

Sure it was an "alloys" issue, Electraglide?

Edit: no problem with the girl either. Just a physics/joke thing. Safe travels.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Congrat's on the sweet new ride Gearhead88!
> 
> Sure it was an "alloys" issue, Electraglide?


Yeah. Hit a large pot hole between Vernon and Falkland just after I put a cast alloy wheel on the front of the '77. Cracked the rim and one of the "spokes" plus blew the tire. When the truck got there we took the bike home and put the original spoked wheel with the drum brake back on. When I broke a couple of spokes on the back wheel a few years later I just replaced them. 
I'd have no problems with the girl in the pic. Unless the wife found out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You bikers get all the girls...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> You bikers get all the girls...


More than bass players.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

how to properly ride a bike....

this is my weekend whip, pics from last weekend...first day out for the season

















07 Honda CBR600RR.

fully race prepped it over the winter and stripped approx. 40lbs.

from factory, the wet weight is ~410 lbs full. I tossed her on the bathroom scale last night and she came in at 365lbs with 1/2 - 3/4 tank of gas

365 lbs with ~105hp, goes like stink. FYI, that's ~half the weight to power ratio for any car under $100,000


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife was looking at one of these.








which brought up my question, is it a car or a motorcycle. I guess it just depends on where you live.
FAQs - Licensing Requirements - Safety Course | Polaris Slingshot CA
To me it's a car, just the same as this.








Of the two I prefer the Morgan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like a fun toy.
Plus, easier to keep balance after numerous pit stops on a poker run. lol.



Electraglide said:


> .. is it a car or a motorcycle?


IMO. Car (steering wheel vs handle bar).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> which brought up my question, is it a car or a motorcycle.


If you don't have to hold it up, I don't consider it a bike.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I love motorcycles, although I don't ride. Pretty much everyone I know does, though. I just don't trust myself on two wheels.

Living so close to Daytona, I can show you photos of countless bikes, just not mine!


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

blam said:


> how to properly ride a bike....
> 
> this is my weekend whip, pics from last weekend...first day out for the season
> 
> ...


LOVE shooting motorcycle racing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2016)

Steve6D said:


> I can show you photos of countless bikes, just not mine!


Bring 'em on!
I'd love to see them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Looks like a fun toy.
> Plus, easier to keep balance after numerous pit stops on a poker run. lol.
> 
> 
> ...


In Ab. and NB. it's a motorcycle. In B.C., Man and Que. it's a car. The rest aren't sure yet. If you buy one in B.C. and drive to Man and back you could be stopped a few times in Ab. In B.C. it's always been 2 wheels in front is a car and 2 wheels in back is a motorcycle. From what I understand you can't register them in a lot of places in Canada. As far as keeping balance, just because the motorcycle/car doesn't fall over doesn't mean you won't.....mind you the body might slow you down a little.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> If you don't have to hold it up, I don't consider it a bike.


Two wheels in the back make it a bike. Same as with a side hack.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Bring 'em on!
> I'd love to see them.


Well, alrighty, then.

Being so close to Daytona permits one some better than average motorcycle photo ops:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Do I have to have the bike in my possession?

The following is similar (identical?) to the bike I had for almost three years in the 1970s. I "sold" it to my brother, but since he never paid me for it I guess it's still mine, he's dead, and I don't know where the bike ended up.










The following is the BMW K1600 GTL bike I currently own in my dreams. I can't find pricing for the optional female passenger, but knowing BMW she's probably very expensive.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Two wheels in the back make it a bike. Same as with a side hack.


Not for me. 
If you can't lean it over both ways, it's pointless, like a bicycle with training wheels that will never be removed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Two wheels in the back make it a bike.


Do you mean a trike?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's my Brother-in-law's. Not sure what it is. I don't care for this one, tbh.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Here's my Brother-in-law's. Not sure what it is. I don't care for this one, tbh.
> 
> View attachment 21451


That'd be a Street Glide...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Do you mean a trike?


Depends on how exact you want to get but for the most part, yes. In some places two wheels at the back classify it as a bike.....in front it's a car.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Not for me.
> If you can't lean it over both ways, it's pointless, like a bicycle with training wheels that will never be removed.


You lean servicars and most other trikes I've ridden. 
















And they are motorcycles so they are not pointless. As far as sidehacks go, if you don't lean, all sorts of things can happen including really extreme highsiding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

^
LOL


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Dammit. I wanna play, but can't get my photos on here! Well, see my avatar I guess.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> Dammit. I wanna play, but can't get my photos on here! Well, see my avatar I guess.


Nice chop from what I can see. Wide-glide front end?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone had a chance to test drive Harley's new Milwaukee-Eight (107 or 114-cubic inch) engine? I saw that demo days were happening all over the city and I'm guessing a new engine after 15 years would be pretty popular.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Nice chop from what I can see. Wide-glide front end?


Yessir. With gators. And a flat tractor fender that my buddy is always givin me the gears about. Hey, I grew up in Surrey in the 80's, you had to be there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Is that a panhead?

As to posting pics.
Get a photobucket account or something similar happening.
'Click' the little icon that looks like mountains (beside the smilie) and insert the 'image url'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> Yessir. With gators. And a flat tractor fender that my buddy is always givin me the gears about. Hey, I grew up in Surrey in the 80's, you had to be there.


I was. Late 60's and 70's too. Surrey, Newton, Whalley. The Turf was a fun place.
There is something familiar about your bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test drive Harley's new Milwaukee-Eight (107 or 114-cubic inch) engine? I saw that demo days were happening all over the city and I'm guessing a new engine after 15 years would be pretty popular.


I was going to try it at Kanes in Calgary last week end but some damned fool busted a gas line in the area and the cops sorta shut things down for a while. Now that demo days are over I might take one for a run this week end. From what I've heard the ones who think the new motor is a big deal are the young guys.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got an old friend back that I had sold when I was in high school. It's seized from sitting, but I'll bring her back to life. Don't know if I'll put it back on the road or keep it for a off road fishing adventure bike.

1979(?) Yamaha DT175 2 stroke.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Is that a panhead?
> 
> As to posting pics.
> Get a photobucket account or something similar happening.
> 'Click' the little icon that looks like mountains (beside the smilie) and insert the 'image url'.


It is a panhead bottom end, 51, with unknown year shovelhead barrels. Pretty sure the frame is original. Taking the motor apart this winter for new pistons and rings, and balance the crank. Trying to get it to stop shaking so much that shit falls off.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I was. Late 60's and 70's too. Surrey, Newton, Whalley. The Turf was a fun place.
> There is something familiar about your bike.


Do you mean you know it? Or you remember the style?


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I was. Late 60's and 70's too. Surrey, Newton, Whalley. The Turf was a fun place.
> There is something familiar about your bike.


We probably know some of the same people. Well you probably know them and I was the iritatting kid that hung around to them. I was more Newton Inn and the Dell though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I was going to try it at Kanes in Calgary last week end but some damned fool busted a gas line in the area and the cops sorta shut things down for a while. Now that demo days are over I might take one for a run this week end. From what I've heard the ones who think the new motor is a big deal are the young guys.


I don't think its just young guys, plenty of old-timers lining up to ride the new Harley. They're often so excited that when asked for a license at demo days many mistakenly hand over their Denny's 55+ diners card. Wouldn't surprise me if the gas line accident in your area was a Depends being filled out of sheer excited due to the larger cubic-inch thrill of it all.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vanderkalin said:


> Yessir. With gators. And a flat tractor fender that my buddy is always givin me the gears about. Hey, I grew up in Surrey in the 80's, you had to be there.


You grew up in the LM and then moved to Speedy Creek? Dude, that's my life in reverse.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

race season is over for us here in edmonton *#*(

time to put some kms on the street bike before the cold really hits


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> You grew up in the LM and then moved to Speedy Creek? Dude, that's my life in reverse.


Yeah my wife too. That's how I met her. Her family is all here, and we can afford a house. Still unsure whether it was worth it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Biggest problem with owning a bike on the prairies is there aren't too many options for a nice ride.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Biggest problem with owning a bike on the prairies is there aren't too many options for a nice ride.


yup. gotta go all the way to the mountains. i only put 400kms or so on my street bike this year. and maybe ~600kms on the track


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> It is a panhead bottom end, 51, with unknown year shovelhead barrels. Pretty sure the frame is original. Taking the motor apart this winter for new pistons and rings, and balance the crank. Trying to get it to stop shaking so much that shit falls off.


If it falls off and the bike keeps running don't lose sleep over it. My '77 was like that. The newest part was the motor.....a 74 '77, the oldest was the seat pan....'36. Hand banger when I got it....done up in a small shop on King George. Generator/mag on the Pan/Shovel?


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> If it falls off and the bike keeps running don't lose sleep over it. My '77 was like that. The newest part was the motor.....a 74 '77, the oldest was the seat pan....'36. Hand banger when I got it....done up in a small shop on King George. Generator/mag on the Pan/Shovel?


OH my god, Gus's shop? I remember it well. And as far as shit falling off, I'm talking about brake levers, my rear brake line broke at the master cylinder not long ago, this kind of thing. I've almost got it beat with the loctite. Last step is to throw a couple extra teeth on the tranny sprocket, maybe just 1 to lower the revs at highway speed. And balance the crank. Cause winter are long and there's nothing else to do. Plus she's blowing a bit of black smoke anyway so the top end needs a bit of attention. Putting an electronic single fire ignition on too. So no mag, although I did give it some thought. In the end it came down to wanting single fire and having dual plug heads. And money. Money always factors in somewhere. 1500 for a Morris was just too rich for my blood.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I don't think its just young guys, plenty of old-timers lining up to ride the new Harley. They're often so excited that when asked for a license at demo days many mistakenly hand over their Denny's 55+ diners card. Wouldn't surprise me if the gas line accident in your area was a Depends being filled out of sheer excited due to the larger cubic-inch thrill of it all.


Most of the guys I know don't do demo days. Sit around for hrs just to do a 3 block ride....nope. The gas line thing was some guy in a Jeep who tried to do pump and run and when the cops showed up he drove his Jeep into a large gas line which developed a leak. Cops all over the place.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> Do you mean you know it? Or you remember the style?


Looks sorta like my old Shovel...there's pics here somewhere. Last year, riding back from Saskatoon the wife and I stopped in SC for a couple of days. If you go to the casino I probably saw it there.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> Biggest problem with owning a bike on the prairies is there aren't too many options for a nice ride.


Tell me about it. Moved here from Vancouver 8 years ago. Can you imagine the withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Looks sorta like my old Shovel...there's pics here somewhere. Last year, riding back from Saskatoon the wife and I stopped in SC for a couple of days. If you go to the casino I probably saw it there.


Can you post them up here? Or you mean they're in this thread somewhere?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> We probably know some of the same people. Well you probably know them and I was the iritatting kid that hung around to them. I was more Newton Inn and the Dell though.


Only went to the Dell for Surrey Girls.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Only went to the Dell for Surrey Girls.


I always loved that surrey official animal was the Beaver.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> Can you post them up here? Or you mean they're in this thread somewhere?


In the thread in a few places.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> From what I've heard the ones who think the new motor is a big deal are the young guys.


From what I've heard the old timers aren't too keen on all that extra power. 
I thought it was funny that it ended up being too smooth so they had to design some 'shake' back in it.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> In the thread in a few places.


Think I found it. Pretty similar cept for the fat bobs and I've got high shotguns. Still have it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> From what I've heard the old timers aren't too keen on all that extra power.
> I thought it was funny that it ended up being too smooth so they had to design some 'shake' back in it.


I have a lot of friends into big bore motors....Merchs, S&Ss, things like that but, they build them. We're talking guys like me who have been riding for a long, long time. And motors bigger than 114.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vanderkalin said:


> Think I found it. Pretty similar cept for the fat bobs and I've got high shotguns. Still have it?


Just an old 74 Shovel, kick only, rachet top and wideglide, drum front brake. I was rebuilding it and my knee went out and it took about 15 min to stand up so I went out and bought the glide and sold the shovel. Then did a few years of having nothing to work on so I bought the '81 and am in the process of building another chop.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool. How far along?


----------

